# Found my frog today, dried up :(



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup, the little guy slipped through a tiny opening in the hood and in no more than 5 hours, shriveled up into what looks like a plastic toy frog.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats a damn shame.

Really sorry for your lose.

Was it a thumb?

Richie


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

That sucks. Sorry.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Iv had that happen to me to. Does anyone know why they die and shrivle up so fast out of the tank.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Lack of humidity. Normal house holds depending on where you are, is 20-24% RH. Now are lil guys kind of need 70%+ RH to survive. And so they shrivel up.


----------



## JoeGecko (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I don't own any darts yet but I find more that a few dried up tree frogs who wander in the house during the summer, and here my relative hum is 50% in an AC house.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

How big was the hole and how big was the frog? I've had them escape. One time my g/f almost stepped on one in the kitchen but luckily he was still alive. Another time one got out and my cat ate it. Now I just assume any hole that I can find is big enough for them to escape through. Unless it's a air vent go for airtight. Sorry for your loss. I can't say it happens to everyone but I can say it's happened to most everyone.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a glass All Glass top, but put some plastic cross stich material on the back end for venting. The tape was starting to warp a little and warped just enough for him to find freedom.

Have to find a better way to vent the back 2 in without using tape that warps. 

Plan on getting two more d. azurues this Sunday and trying again!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. My bro lost both of his azureus' the same way.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

(sigh) the old dried up raisin on the ground  sorry to hear that, I've had quite a few mishaps when I first started out. Dont give up you'll figure it out!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only had one instance like this, but a lot of close calls. I was _really_ pissed at myself when I finally got my benedicta. I'm keeping them in an exo terra and I forgot to close one of the sliders meant to cover the holes where you run cords out. Never would have thought something as big as they are would squeeze through something so tiny. Fortunately I saw bright streaks of blue and red in between the screen top and the glass top and was able to get the problem fixed.

TRIPLE CHECK YOUR VIVS before putting frogs in them!


----------



## godzilla200sx (Jan 10, 2010)

try the metalic tape it wont come off and resists heat well so wont warp . it looks like a roll of aluminium . if your still after something like tape that is


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

godzilla200sx said:


> try the metalic tape it wont come off and resists heat well so wont warp . it looks like a roll of aluminium . if your still after something like tape that is


That stuff is hard as heck to find nowadays... I have a couple rolls from the early 80's that I use when I need it (mostly for repairing worn out remote control buttons)... have you seen it anywhere recently?


----------



## JoeGecko (Dec 18, 2009)

You guys talking about the HVAC foil tape?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

JoeGecko said:


> You guys talking about the HVAC foil tape?


That's close, the rolls I have are labeled "Stainless steel tape"

STAINLESS STEEL TAPE - CarParts Quality Discount Parts and Accessories


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

could you just use caulking instead of tape?

So sorry about your loss, I hope that I will not experience it. I have been through it with my reef tanks, finding fish on the floor.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried using silicone the first time, but the plastic would not stick to it.


----------

